# Reporter Shooting



## AWP (Aug 26, 2015)

Ordinarily I wouldn't post about this, but given that all or part of it was filmed, I thought it needed to be said:

We won't link to the video so don't be that guy. If people want to find it, let them find it, but don't post it here.

Blue skies.

Virginia TV crew involved in shooting on live TV - CNN.com



> (CNN)—An apparently routine live TV interview went horribly wrong in Virginia on Wednesday morning.
> 
> Two WDBJ employees -- a reporter and a photographer -- were shot to death while reporting on a feature story Wednesday morning, the CNN affiliate in Virginia reported.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 26, 2015)

Pretty crazy video.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 26, 2015)

Fucked up all around.  Hope they get the shooter.

RIP.


----------



## CDG (Aug 26, 2015)

Wow.....  RIP to Alison and Adam.  Hope they get the shooter.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 26, 2015)

> Suspect in 2 murders on live TV has shot himself


 


> *DEVELOPING: *The "disgruntled employee" believed to have shot and killed two media members and wounded a third person on live television Wednesday morning has reportedly shot himself after being confronted by police along a Virginia highway.


Reports: Suspect in 2 murders on live TV has killed himself

Edited for new information


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 26, 2015)

CDG said:


> Wow.....  RIP to Alison and Adam.  Hope they get the shooter.


Me too, wonder how the media will handle a black guy executing two white reporters.
Anyone wanna bet more gun control laws?


----------



## The Accountant (Aug 26, 2015)

Sad. RIP.


----------



## Red-Dot (Aug 26, 2015)

Crazy train indeed.  Tragic loss.


----------



## Rapid (Aug 26, 2015)

He uploaded a GoPro-style video of himself shooting them, now floating around on the internet. Jesus.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 26, 2015)

yeah.. pretty shitty

There's some hoax stuff out there though.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 26, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> Reports: Suspect in 2 murders on live TV has killed himself


He's not dead yet.

I am a bit surprised no one saw the gun the first time he pointed it and called her a bitch (and no I'm not blaming anyone but the shit bag shooter).


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 26, 2015)

medicchick said:


> He's not dead yet.
> 
> I am a bit surprised no one saw the gun the first time he pointed it and called her a bitch (and no I'm not blaming anyone but the shit bag shooter).


I am willing to bet they couldn't hear him.  So focused on the interview they ignored the people? (person) around them.  Seems like people like to shout and wave at reporters trying to distract them.
I wonder why he was fired?  Lunatic? or just a crappy angry reporter who killed his perceived replacement?


----------



## Rapid (Aug 26, 2015)

From what I read, he perceived that everyone at the TV station was being racist against him. Because that's obviously the only explanation for being demoted, etc, etc.

What do you expect when the media is constantly reinforcing these ideas? I've said it before, they are stoking the fires which lead to these events. This time it just happened to hit some of them instead.

The Social Justice Warriors and the anti-gun crowd are already on the case.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 26, 2015)

EDITED BY ADMIN: There were explicit instructions not to post the video.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 26, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> post



In remembrance of the 2 innocent victims, I have no interest in watching it. It's exactly what the shooter wanted.

I refuse to give that POS the satisfaction of doing so.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 26, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> posts video he was asked not to post



Reading comprehension...


----------



## Muppet (Aug 26, 2015)

This world is fucking going to shit. The video that is being sent around of the shooting should be pulled. Can't imagine the family seeing that. These poor people doing their jobs, that's it. I am so tired of good people suffering and death. Tired...

M.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 26, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> EDITED BY ADMIN: There were explicit instructions not to post the video.



My apologies. I should have elaborated in my post. There was an article on the other side of the link as well as the link to the video from the shooters POV. so yeah.. as TLDR20 said


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 26, 2015)

Maybe people should see some of these explicit videos, then it might dawn on a few that it isn't a fucking video game.

I am glad he suck started his pistol though. 
I am glad a white cop wasn't forced to shoot him, giving more ammo to the blacklivematter xxxxxxxx.


----------



## CDG (Aug 26, 2015)

Muppet said:


> This world is fucking going to shit. The video that is being sent around of the shooting should be pulled. Can't imagine the family seeing that. These poor people doing their jobs, that's it. I am so tired of good people suffering and death. Tired...
> 
> M.



You see it up close and personal brother.  More of the general public SHOULD see videos like this, IMVHO.  As @DA SWO said, maybe then they'll start to wake up and realize evil exists and that it ain't all sunshine and roses out there.  I certainly don't want the families to suffer anymore than they already are, but completely insulating everyone from the video serves no purpose.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 26, 2015)

CDG said:


> You see it up close and personal brother.  More of the general public SHOULD see videos like this, IMVHO.  As @DA SWO said, maybe then they'll start to wake up and realize evil exists and that it ain't all sunshine and roses out there.  I certainly don't want the families to suffer anymore than they already are, but completely insulating everyone from the video serves no purpose.



I have to disagree with you.  Nobody is stopping anybody else from finding the video, but, for the sake of propriety and to not spread the shooter's message here, it was requested that the video not be posted on this site.  After all, it is essentially nothing more than a disturbed individual's snuff film of an execution.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 26, 2015)

Rest In Peace to the victims and their families!

Sad story!


----------



## Etype (Aug 26, 2015)

CDG said:


> You see it up close and personal brother.  More of the general public SHOULD see videos like this, IMVHO.  As @DA SWO said, maybe then they'll start to wake up and realize evil exists and that it ain't all sunshine and roses out there.  I certainly don't want the families to suffer anymore than they already are, but completely insulating everyone from the video serves no purpose.


This is how I feel. We documented the atrocities of WWII very well, and with a clearly defined purpose. Now we are overly fixated on censorship- in Iraq, Afghanistan, wherever.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 26, 2015)

Showing the video isn't going to do a damn bit of good.  Society, for the most part, believes that all guns are the real life embodiment of Spellbinder, hypnotizing the hapless human being and forcing him to shoot another hapless human being.  Calling the shooter mentally disturbed will be construed as racist, especially since the gun forced him to go against his moral fiber and kill those ever-so-deserving privileged clear people.  

They wouldn't learn the lesson contained within if you held them at knife point, gun point, or sparkled target.


----------



## WhiskyHotel_29 (Aug 26, 2015)

In this world no one is truly safe..


----------



## Rapid (Aug 26, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Showing the video isn't going to do a damn bit of good.  Society, for the most part, believes that all guns are the real life embodiment of Spellbinder, hypnotizing the hapless human being and forcing him to shoot another hapless human being.  Calling the shooter mentally disturbed will be construed as racist, especially since the gun forced him to go against his moral fiber and kill those ever-so-deserving privileged clear people.
> 
> They wouldn't learn the lesson contained within if you held them at knife point, gun point, or sparkled target.



Agree that we give far too much credit to most people. Their realities are shaped by the media and their choice of how to mold things. Showing videos like this wouldn't be enough to change things on their own, not without dismantling the entire cancerous apparatus known as mainstream media. We already know this is going to be chalked down to gun control (a lack thereof) and the systematic oppression that 'pushed' this man to do this.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 26, 2015)

Many people are apathetic in general and even more are selfish. They may watch it and be appalled for a short time, but then their apathy would take over and it would be old news within a couple days.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 26, 2015)

The media coverage that we have today, is overwhelming in so many ways. There is no privacy, or respect shown by "reporters". Cameras can catch images from so far away, and there seems to be a complete loss of respect for the privacy of others; no matter what the event be. That is before the spin of talking heads takes it's bite out of the event, all for what??


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 26, 2015)

Why We Made The Decision To Post The VA Gunman’s Perspective Video | Concealed Nation

Not that I'm arguing, but some valid points are made regarding it from this website's perspective.


----------



## CDG (Aug 26, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I have to disagree with you.  Nobody is stopping anybody else from finding the video, but, for the sake of propriety and to not spread the shooter's message here, it was requested that the video not be posted on this site.  After all, it is essentially nothing more than a disturbed individual's snuff film of an execution.



My response was specifically addressing the comment that the video should be pulled altogether.  My apologies for not being more clear.  This site obviously has the right to deny permission to post certain content, and I was not attempting to argue that decision.  My argument was against on overall censorship of videos like this across the Internet.


----------



## AWP (Aug 26, 2015)

FWIW, I made a "command" decision when I started this thread. Should the world see the video? Not my place to decide. Should we see it? I think at this point if you don't know how to find the video, were you so inclined, then consult your doctor because maybe Internet is not right for you. We understand violence, we have a pretty solid handle on the world's problems, we tend to be more informed than the masses, so why do we need some attention whore's snuff film on our site?

Was I wrong to do this? That's a valid discussion and until the members and staff conclude otherwise, we'll keep the video off the site. Links to the stories which have embedded links are one thing, but  don't directly link to the video.

Thank you.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 26, 2015)

CDG said:


> You see it up close and personal brother.  More of the general public SHOULD see videos like this, IMVHO.  As @DA SWO said, maybe then they'll start to wake up and realize evil exists and that it ain't all sunshine and roses out there.  I certainly don't want the families to suffer anymore than they already are, but completely insulating everyone from the video serves no purpose.



Agreed and torn bro. The media will over play this shit but I also agree that sheep need to see this. Torn bro... Mos of these people that see this are not like us. They are ghouls that want to see drama. R.K. is correct, and the others here. Give it 2 weeks and some fucking retarded Kardashians bullshit or some other "race" issue, this will be forgotten, leaving the family and spouses to suffer the hell of a loss....

M.


----------



## pardus (Aug 26, 2015)

Those videos have no place on this website IMO. @Freefalling made the right decision with his ruling.
If you want to watch innocent people being murdered, knock yourself out on liveleak (like I did).


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 27, 2015)

My post wasn't intended to question, but to bring highlight. I support the decision, btw.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 27, 2015)

pardus said:


> Those videos have no place on this website IMO. @Freefalling made the right decision with his ruling.
> If you want to watch innocent people being murdered, knock yourself out on liveleak (like I did).



That video served to fucking piss me off and depress me last night. Fucking sad fucked up world...

M.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 27, 2015)

Read the guy's manifesto.  He sounds like a schizophrenic.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 27, 2015)

pardus said:


> Those videos have no place on this website IMO. @Freefalling made the right decision with his ruling.
> If you want to watch innocent people being murdered, knock yourself out on liveleak (like I did).



Concur!


----------



## policemedic (Aug 27, 2015)

RIP to the victims.  To the shooter, burn in hell.

That said...

The video has some value from a training perspective.  There are some learning points that can be taken from it, and seeing real incidents unfold is an effective learning tool (assuming the audience is prepared to see the material).  I will use it in a teaching setting.

But it does not belong on this site.  @Freefalling made the right call.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 27, 2015)

The article I linked had a bit more information on his apparent motivations from racism and desire to start a race war. I wonder what came from him suing NBC for racism. Quite evident that he wanted some sort of an impact from his delay for the camera to pan back over.


----------



## Brill (Aug 27, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Read the guy's manifesto.  He sounds like a schizophrenic.



He passed the background check to purchase the pistol.


----------



## Brill (Aug 29, 2015)

Key assumptions (based on his manifesto and coworker reports/complaints):
-Shooter believed he was victim of negative bias because of race and sexual orientation
-Shooter acted upon those beliefs and targeted the people, who he felt manifested his beliefs (paranoia)

Using those assumptions, why isn't this labeled a hate crime and some high speed hashtags blowing up the Twittersphere?  Why aren't the masses protesting in the streets, calling for the removal of the rainbow flag or associating it with hate, tearing down all the MLK street signs, calling for arrest of NAACP leaders for hate mongering,  blah, blah, blah?

Perhaps because those actions are a f'ing stupid response to the behavior of one crazed person?  But when the shoe is on the other foot (re: Charleston), these actions are viewed acceptable by the masses and dissenters are identified/associated with extremists?

DISCLAIMER: I do not believe the shooter (either one) was influenced by race or sex: *he was bat shit crazy just like the CO movie shooter and all the other fucktards that use violence as a means to an end.*  We should call a spade a spade without any political agenda...other than improving identification of mental health issues and improving treatment.  Why do schools screen for curved spines yet mental health screening is a NO GO?

I would personally rather infringe the gun rights of the mentally unstable than the infringe the right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness of the potential victims.


----------



## Etype (Aug 30, 2015)

Because hate crimes might as well be called politically motivated convictions.

"Hate crime" is such a bogus concept.


----------



## Brill (Aug 31, 2015)

Etype said:


> Because hate crimes might as well be called politically motivated convictions.



Whoa there...if you are saying that if violence is politically motivated, you've just defined terrorism.

If hate crime is terrorism, we have a whole 'nuther ball of wax.


----------



## pardus (Aug 31, 2015)

lindy said:


> Whoa there...if you are saying that if violence is politically motivated, you've just defined terrorism.
> 
> If hate crime is terrorism, we have a whole 'nuther ball of wax.



Bring it!


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 31, 2015)

Defining terrorism, a hate crime is exactly that.


----------

